# רבנית



## rushalaim

A. Torah uses *אדן* and _Aramit_ translates it as *רִבּוֹן*
B. Torah uses *גברת* and _Aramit_ translates it as *רִבּוֹנַת*
C. Torah uses *שר* and _Aramit_ translates it as *רַבָּן*

1. Doesn't _Hebrew_ have any *רב* word?
2. Is *רבן* _Aramit_? And _Hebrew_ adopted it?
3. _Aramit_ uses *רִבּוֹנַת* , why _Hebrew_ changed it to *רַבָּנִית* ?


----------



## Drink

רבנית is a Modern Hebrew coinage


----------



## GeriReshef

rushalaim said:


> A. Torah uses *אדן* and _Aramit_ translates it as *רִבּוֹן*
> B. Torah uses *גברת* and _Aramit_ translates it as *רִבּוֹנַת*
> C. Torah uses *שר* and _Aramit_ translates it as *רַבָּן*
> 
> 1. Doesn't _Hebrew_ have any *רב* word?
> 2. Is *רבן* _Aramit_? And _Hebrew_ adopted it?
> 3. _Aramit_ uses *רִבּוֹנַת* , why _Hebrew_ changed it to *רַבָּנִית* ?


In the bible the word רב appears also with the meaning of a leader or in charge of something: רב טבחים, רב חובל
Only in the Mishna it appears with the meaning of a religious leader, and רבן is "our רב" in Aramic.


----------



## rushalaim

GeriReshef said:


> In the bible the word רב appears also with the meaning of a leader or in charge of something: רב טבחים, רב חובל
> Only in the Mishna it appears with the meaning of a religious leader, and רבן is "our רב" in Aramic.


I'm sorry, I couldn't find *רב* in Torah in the sense of _"rabbi"_.
Genesis 39 says that:
Torah's *סְרִיס* _Aramaic_ translates as *רַבָּא* or
Torah's *שַׂר* _Aramaic_ translates as *רַב*
Thus, maybe *רב* is _Aramaic_? And _"our רב"_ is *רבנא* not *רבן* ?


----------



## Drink

rushalaim said:


> Thus, maybe *רב* is _Aramaic_? And _"our רב"_ is *רבנא* not *רבן* ?



You could be right that this meaning of רב originated in Aramaic. Note that רבנא = רבן; they are just different dialects of Aramaic.


----------



## rushalaim

GeriReshef said:


> Only in the Mishna it appears with the meaning of a religious leader


Torah says that Ger Jethro advised to Moses to appoint Jewish leaders as judges (_"rabbies"_), Torah uses the word *שַׂר *but _Aramaic_ translates it as *רַבָּן *(Exodus 18). Today we'd name them as _"dayanin"_, and that word is also _Aramaic_.


----------



## origumi

רבן is apparently from Aramaic.
דיין is biblical, e.g. 1 Samuel 24:15.


----------



## rushalaim

origumi said:


> רבן is apparently from Aramaic.
> דיין is biblical, e.g. 1 Samuel 24:15.


Torah says יִשְׁפְּטוּ Aramaic translates it as יְדִינוּן


----------



## origumi

rushalaim said:


> Torah says יִשְׁפְּטוּ Aramaic translates it as יְדִינוּן


The popularity of words in different close languages often differ, so certain translator at certain time may prefer this word or the other.
Can you explain what's the point of your observation?


----------



## rushalaim

origumi said:


> The popularity of words in different close languages often differ, so certain translator at certain time may prefer this word or the other.
> Can you explain what's the point of your observation?


If you mean the verb *דון* it's _Aramaic_ not _Hebrew_.
If you mean the word *רבנית* , I think it's _Hebrew_ (like *Drink* said), but derived from the _Aramaic_ word *רַבָּן *and its _Hebrew_ equivalent is *אדן*
I think, the word *רבנית* in _Hebrew_ is nonsense absolutely, because Judaism doesn't have any judges-women at all! But for a woman is good _Aramaic_ *רִבּוֹנַת *in the sense of *גברת*


----------



## origumi

Root דין / דון (H1779) appears several times in the Bible. What makes you think it's not Hebrew?
רבנית as a feminine form of רבן is apparently related to Hebrew/Aramaic רבב = large etc (as mentioned above). What makes you think its Hebrew equivalent is אדן?
The feminine form רבנית makes sense, for example as the רבן's wife. What makes you think it's nonsense?


----------



## rushalaim

origumi said:


> Root דין / דון (H1779) appears several times in the Bible. What makes you think it's not Hebrew?


It's absent in Pentateuch.


origumi said:


> The feminine form רבנית makes sense, for example as the רבן's wife. What makes you think it's nonsense?


רבן's wife may be  *גברת *not* רבנית*


origumi said:


> רבנית as a feminine form of רבן is apparently related to Hebrew/Aramaic רבב = large etc (as mentioned above). What makes you think its Hebrew equivalent is אדן?


Genesis 24:9


----------



## origumi

I cannot follow your arguments and although I guess you have an agenda, I don't know what it is.

דין appears in the Bible, including the Pentateuch. Please see H1779 quoted above, H1777, etc. It also appears in its Aramaic form, e.g. דיינין.
רבנית as a noun can be רבן's wife and as an adjective can describe feminine thing related to רבן. There's nothing special about it.
The word אדון exists of course in Hebrew but by what sense is it "equivalent" to רבן? Both may refer to an esteemed person or alike, true.


----------



## rushalaim

origumi said:


> רבנית as a noun can be רבן's wife and as an adjective can describe feminine thing related to רבן.


Torah says *שַׂר *is a judge, and Aramaic translates it as *רַבָּן *but any woman cannot be as a judge in Judaism ever.
Torah says *אדן *and Aramaic translates it as *רִבּוֹן *or *גברת *Aramaic translates as *רִבּוֹנַת *but it's impossible to name any woman or anybody's wife as a רבנית because she cannot judge ever (in Judaism).


rushalaim said:


> appears in the Bible, including the Pentateuch. Please see H1779 quoted above, H1777


Thanks.


----------

